# Flying Markell for sale



## bikecrazy (May 9, 2017)

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/mcy/6123632268.html


----------



## bikecrazy (May 9, 2017)

I thought this would get more interest.


----------



## Kato (May 9, 2017)

It got mine.........some pretty amazing stuff


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> I thought this would get more interest.




Maybe its just the misspelling of Merkel in the title, or maybe bicycle guys can't get excited about motorcycles.  Without a price its hard to get too excited,  I'm sure you could buy a pretty sweet piece of real estate for the same price as this bike (i'd rather have the bike though).


----------



## Stanley (May 9, 2017)

Omg, those are amazing....if i had patience... and could stop buying a bunch of 300.00 bikes.....I might own one of those  some day.  Hold on there's a rust tank on ebay for 200.00 I'll be right back.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2017)

Holy Crapcicles!  I love it!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2017)

These are "ok" too I guess, if you're into that sort of thing I mean.
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/mcy/6101173342.html


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> These are "ok" too I guess, if you're into that sort of thing I mean.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/mcy/6101173342.html
> 
> View attachment 464282
> ...



The top one is a *Brough Superior!   *It is worth more than the other ones.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> The top one is a *Brough Superior!   *It is worth more than the other ones.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 13, 2018)

I'd give 10 Brough Superiors for that Excelsior.


----------



## bike (Feb 12, 2018)

^^^^^ and you would lose 3 million or so


----------

